# This one takes the prize



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Can you believe this guy on craigslist.

1,000 board ft. WALNUT WOOD - $9000 (Forsyth,Mo.)









we have 9 walnut logs...1,000 board feet at $9.00 a brd. ft. for more info. please call me at 417-251-2037..SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Delusional for sure. :huh: The sawmill I go to gets $3.50 BF and that's kiln dried. :thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe some sucker will buy it.


g


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I never buy anything from people that say "serious buyers only", hate those pin head attitudes. I'd pull up with a logging truck and cherry picker, get out and count out a big wad of cash, put it back in my pocket and leave, laughing all the way, even if it was a great deal and something I wanted.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

"I never buy anything from people that say "serious buyers only"

I love that comment! There is a guy in my area selling various species of lumber and his add on CL says "don't call and ask the price, you should know what it is worth before calling." What a tool! It's good to know that idiots are not only in my area.

Geoff


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I see it frequently, especially with motorcycles. I'll know if I'm serious when I have a chance to see and inspect the item. I wouldn't respond if I didn't have interest and money. Idiots!


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

I know I am new to buying logs. But those logs don't look like walnut. Where is the dark wood? Am I missing something?


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Hammer1 said:


> I see it frequently, especially with motorcycles. I'll know if I'm serious when I have a chance to see and inspect the item. I wouldn't respond if I didn't have interest and money. Idiots!


On the flip side as a seller you don't really want to devote a lot of time on lookeeloos who just want to check out the merchandise and have no potential of funding the purchase. 

Back when I was flipping houses my partner and I used to go scout new model homes to decide what styles and finishes were in vogue, before we started on our flips. That was in reality a waste of the sales people's time.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

It's always Walnut, isn't it? Some doofus has a Walnut tree or Walnut logs and thinks he's going to get rich off of them.

FAS/Select, kiln dried, s4s Walnut might sell for $6.00 - $8.00/bf in some areas but not in log form. The sad thing is that those logs will probably eventually be cut up for firewood when the seller can't get any buyers at his ridiculous price.


----------

